# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  LoveLock

## Opirity1

The LoveLock

----------


## L'Lawliet

release now!

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Nice, If I got that, my cousin would just freak!

----------


## Nilrac

LOL thats awesome

----------

